# Optimized solution for 4-colored (pillowed) mastermorphix



## blah (Aug 4, 2009)

I haven't seen a solution for the 4-colored mastermorphix anywhere, so I decided to publish an idea I've had in mind for a while now, but haven't had the time to try it out. I'd like some enthusiasts with loads of free time to spare to try out my solution and tell me how it goes, it looks pretty good on paper but it might also be a lousy solution due to some circumstances I've failed to foresee 

As for the thread title, I did not use the word "optimized" in the usual "optimized for fingertricks" sense. I assumed most people would just solve it using 3x3x3 supercube methods, which isn't optimized for the mastermorphix due to obvious reasons which I will describe below. I left the word "pillowed" in parentheses because obviously the solution also applies to non-pillowed mastermorphices (is that the plural? ) as well, but I believe the pillowed version is the only one in mass production anyway...

*The method*
1. Build a 2x2x2 block with a 3-colored corner (I'll use yellow-green-red hereafter for illustration purposes)
2. Solve all yellow, green and red edges intuitively
3. Solve the remaining three 3-colored corners with one algorithm (not sure how many cases this'll yield)
4. Solve the remaining corners and edges with one algorithm
(5.) Solve all centers. This is a ghost step. I haven't decided when to solve this. It could either be done (a) after each step, i.e. solve 3 centers during step 1, and the other 3 during step 2, or (b) between steps 2 and 3, or (c) solve 3 centers during step 1, and the other 3 together with the corners in step 3, or (d) after step 4, or (e) you get it, there are too many possibilities. I'm not too worried about this step though, I'm sure someone on this forum will be able to come up with a good suggestion 

*The why and how*
I worked backwards. Instead of worrying about the 6 orientable centers, I wanted to exploit the advantage of having 4 unorientable corners and (4 sets of) 3 unpermutable edges.

If my calculations are correct, there are only *27* cases for step 4 *in*cluding mirrors and inverses, and it solves three edges and four corners - that's as many pieces as tripod on a 3x3x3, with less than a tenth of algorithms to learn. And the recognition for step 4 is easy, unlike tripod. I'd say it's definitely at least as easy as PLL recognition and it might even be as easy as OLL recognition with enough practice. I'll describe it if anyone's interested.

I'd like to describe the rest of my thought process in coming up with this method, but I found it pretty difficult to describe some stuff without the visual aid of images. I'll go render some and come back to update this thread later, sorry 

Edit: On second thought, I don't suppose many people have 4-colored pillowed mastermorphices. I think the general steps of my method have been pretty well-described, so I won't bother updating this post unless someone requests for more information then


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 5, 2009)

i just solve it like a normal 3x3. until i find two edges are switched. which i don't understand. then i put it in the glove compartment of my mom's car.


----------



## blah (Aug 7, 2009)

xTheAndyx said:


> i just solve it like a normal 3x3. until i find two edges are switched. which i don't understand. then i put it in the glove compartment of my mom's car.



Two edges of same color, or of different colors?


----------



## Noxina (Apr 3, 2010)

I have no problem solving a one colored mastermorphix but the 4 colored version gives me a headache. I haven't seen a working solution for oll and pll - so I am interested in your method. Please post more.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 4, 2010)

I love the 4 colour Mastermorphix, it's so frustrating! xD. 

I'd probably generate the algs for this, if you'd tell me what exactly they need to do. 

People don't have 4 coloured Mastermorphices because they don't realize how awesome they are. And because there isn't a good method.

I also don't understand what you mean when you say the edges are unpermutable. On the 1 colour mastermorphix, I notice that the 2 flipped edges are solved through permutation, not orientation, but on the 4 colour one, you do need orientation algs, but I don't quite get what they do.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 4, 2010)

EDIT: Found a guy who speaks English.


----------



## Noxina (Apr 4, 2010)

I've seen this video already. Have to watch it another time - maybe I'll understand it then. I thought there was already a more elegant solution - something with one algorithm for oll and one for pll.


----------



## Phreddsfishpudding (Aug 4, 2010)

I solve it like a would a 3x3, making sure to orient the centres, but then i get to the end and two edges flip over randomly???

I know a two-edge flip on the 3x3, but i would need to use setup moves and that is just sooo confusing on the mastermorphix...


----------



## abctoshiro (Aug 4, 2010)

if you know the dan brown method for 3x3x3....that will help.


----------

